# ADFC Bonn Rhein Sieg



## sibu (1. April 2014)

@trashman2 @ste7an @Montana 
Für die Nachlese des Winterpokals hier der neue Thread im Lokalforum K-BN. Hab gerade noch auf der Tourenseite gesehen, das morgen die Feierabendtouren wieder starten, zunächst die Rennradler.


----------



## trashman2 (2. April 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> @trashman2 @ste7an @Montana
> Für die Nachlese des Winterpokals hier der neue Thread im Lokalforum K-BN. Hab gerade noch auf der Tourenseite gesehen, das morgen die Feierabendtouren wieder starten, zunächst die Rennradler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trashman2 (2. April 2014)

Danke Helmut, dann werde ich ab jetzt hier aktiv werden ... soweit es meine kostbare Zeit zulässt. Allerdings sollten wir die *verbale Kommunikation* nicht vernachlässigen  Allen einen schönen Tag ....


----------



## sibu (6. April 2014)

Das erste Brevet ist erfolgreich überstanden und war, nachdem der morgendliche Nieselregen vorbei war, noch richtig schön geworden. Ich hoffe, ihr habt heute das gute Wetter bei Guido genießen können.


----------



## trashman2 (7. April 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> Das erste Brevet ist erfolgreich überstanden und war, nachdem der morgendliche Nieselregen vorbei war, noch richtig schön geworden. Ich hoffe, ihr habt heute das gute Wetter bei Guido genießen können.


 
Das hört sich doch gut an. Die MTB Eröffnungstour in Troisdorf war sehr schön. Hat Spaß gemacht mit den Leuten zu fahren.... War auch ein gutes Traning für den Hannes denn mit An- Abreise kamen schöne 91 km zusammen.


----------



## sibu (12. April 2014)

Am Sonntag abend bringt das Bayerische Fernsehen mal wieder was zum MTB: http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisc...ketour-im-altmuehltal-bergauf-bergab-100.html
Im Fernsehen und parallel im Live-Stream und wohl anschließend auch in der Mediathek.


----------



## trashman2 (12. April 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> Am Sonntag abend bringt das Bayerische Fernsehen mal wieder was zum MTB: http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisc...ketour-im-altmuehltal-bergauf-bergab-100.html
> Im Fernsehen und parallel im Live-Stream und wohl anschließend auch in der Mediathek.


Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich mir sicher anschauen


----------



## sibu (22. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ein Link zur letzten Tour aus dem Nachbarfred.


----------



## sibu (2. Juni 2014)

Morgen zusammen,

wo der Winterpokal mal gefühlt gestern erst zu Ende gegangen ist, fängt der nächste Stress schon wieder an: AOK und ADFC starten wieder die gemeinsame Aktion "Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit". Mindestens 20 Tage zur Arbeit in der Zeit Juni-August sollte schaffbar sein. Der Nachteil: Die AOK möchte Adresse, Email und Händi-Nummer haben. Werbund o.ä. habe ich in den vergangenen Jahre nicht bekommen.


----------



## trashman2 (2. Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit Männer, 

ich bin bereits schon angemeldet. Habe auch die letzten Jahre immer teilgenommen, ohne Nebenwirkungen


----------



## sibu (2. Juni 2014)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Männer,
> 
> ich bin bereits schon angemeldet. Habe auch die letzten Jahre immer teilgenommen, ohne Nebenwirkungen


Auch bei der AOK wäre eine Rudelbildung möglich, das geht aber nur über die echte Email-Adresse. Ich schicke heute abend eine PM rund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (4. Juni 2014)

Bin auch im ADFC und mache da eine Fortbildung, wird klasse. Seid Ihr schon Guides für den ADFC? 

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## sibu (4. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Bin auch im ADFC und mache da eine Fortbildung, wird klasse. Seid Ihr schon Guides für den ADFC?
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Marc


Hallo,

die meisten ADFCler können mit dem Begriff "Guide" wohl nicht viel anfangen, sondern dort gibt es eher Tourenleiter, die versuchen, eine meist sehr inhomogene Gruppe Radler auf öffentlichem Wegen heil vom Start ins Ziel zu geleiten. An dem Anteil von MTB-Touren kann man wohl auch deren Bedeutung für den ADFC abschätzen. 

Gruß sibu


----------



## trashman2 (10. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Bin auch im ADFC und mache da eine Fortbildung, wird klasse. Seid Ihr schon Guides für den ADFC?
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Marc


 
Hi Marc, grüße dich.. Unsere kleine Rheinbacher MTB Gruppe ist eine relativ homegene Gruppe. Wir starten von Rheinbach aus und fahren meist in der Voreifel. Wir trainieren auch für unsere Marathons an denen wir teilnehmen.  Ich bin der ADFC Tourleiter der Gruppe


----------



## Marc B (10. Juni 2014)

Klingt gut  Rheinbach - hm, wie weit ist das von Bonn aus?


----------



## trashman2 (10. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Klingt gut  Rheinbach - hm, wie weit ist das von Bonn aus?



Hallo Marc, weit ist es nicht von Bonn.... Ein Kollege kommt direkt aus Bonn, ein weiterer aus St. Augustin. Beide kommen immer per Rad zum Treffpunkt. Der Standort Rheinbach deswegen, da 7 GB und auch das bergische Land stark besucht werden. Die Wahner Heide , dort ist ein zweiter MTB Standort vom ADFC Bonn beheimatet,  ist sehr flach und bietet keine Herausvorderung. Die Eifel, ich wohne in der Voreifel in Swisttal, bietet einen riesen Bereich fürs MTB fahren und ist auch wenig bis gar nicht besucht. Meine Heimstrecke ist über Rheinbach nach Altenahr und durch das Vischeltal zurück. Ich biete einmal im Monat eine solche MTB Tour für den ADFC BN/SU an (http://www.adfc-bonn.de/touren/tdb/). Ansonsten fahren wir zu zweit oder auch zu dritt... außerhalb des ADFC, eben um fit für die Marathons zu sein und bleiben. 
Auch bin ich "kommissarischer" Guide bei Eifelbike. Sitz ist in Manderscheid (Vulkaneifel). Ich bin ebenfalls noch Mitglied in der DIMB. Grüße , Jörg


----------



## sibu (10. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Klingt gut  Rheinbach - hm, wie weit ist das von Bonn aus?


Von Friesdorf bis zum Bahnhof Rheinbach so um die 18 km. @Joerg: Ich bin am 22. Juni hoffentlich auf dem Rückweg von der Weser an den Rhein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ste7an (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo, na klar bin ich Tourenguide, schlage daher vor 10 Uhr Abfahrt Klufterplatz.
Bis dahin.


----------



## Marc B (11. Juni 2014)

Muss ich mal abchecken Euer Revier. Wann startet Euer Treff immer? Ich mache ja die Guide-Fortbildung beim ADFC, weil da auch GPS ein großes Thema ist, als Coach kenne ich mich bisher damit noch nicht so aus 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## trashman2 (11. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Muss ich mal abchecken Euer Revier. Wann startet Euer Treff immer? Ich mache ja die Guide-Fortbildung beim ADFC, weil da auch GPS ein großes Thema ist, als Coach kenne ich mich bisher damit noch nicht so aus
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc


Unser Treffpunkt ist in der Regel der Rheinbacher Bahnhof. Von dort aus geht es in die Voreifel.. Du kannst dich ja dem Stefan anschließen, er würde dich zu dem Treffpunk "Guiden".  Open Trails, Jörg


----------



## ste7an (11. Juni 2014)

Verstehe so langsam die Zusammenhänge, am 22.06  werde ich wohl alleine zum Start nach Rheinbach fahren, außer es gibt noch Mitleser, der Treffpunkt bleibt und dir Marc viel Spass auf Seminar.


----------



## Marc B (23. Juni 2014)

Sodale, die MTB Guide Ausbildung beim ADFC war super  Seid Ihr dann normale Radfahrer-Tourenleiter beim ADFC? Da waren drei  TN, die genau damit angefangen haben und dann die MTB-Fortbildung empfohlen bekommen haben.


----------



## trashman2 (23. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sodale, die MTB Guide Ausbildung beim ADFC war super  Seid Ihr dann normale Radfahrer-Tourenleiter beim ADFC? Da waren drei  TN, die genau damit angefangen haben und dann die MTB-Fortbildung empfohlen bekommen haben.


 
 Hallo Marc, herzlichen Glückwunsch.  Freut mich, dass dir die Fortbildung über unseren ADFC etwas gebracht hat. Ich bin Tourenleiter für MTB Touren , fahre hauptsächlich auch MTB. Von der Ausbildung bin ich Ingenieur des Maschinenbaus und habe auch über Bundeswehr Lehrgänge über Methodik in der Ausbildung besucht. " Menschen leiten und führen". Soziale Kompetenz. MTB fahre ich seit 1991. Mein erstes MTB gibt es noch  Heutzutage bin ich noch Dozent für die Sachverständigenausbildung. Ich baue meine Räder auch völlig selbst zusammen... daher verfüge ich auch über deatilliertes Wissen bezüglich der Radtechnik (MTB Technik). Ebenfalls bin ich "kommissarischer" MTB Guide für Eifelbike in Manderscheid.


----------



## sibu (23. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sodale, die MTB Guide Ausbildung beim ADFC war super  Seid Ihr dann normale Radfahrer-Tourenleiter beim ADFC? Da waren drei  TN, die genau damit angefangen haben und dann die MTB-Fortbildung empfohlen bekommen haben.



Hallo Marc, Ich bin weder "normaler" noch MTB-Tourenleiter, sondern einfaches Mitglied im ADFC. Ansonsten fahre ich hauptsächlich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, einige ADFC Touren und  so 4-5 mal pro Jahr etwas längere Touren. Bevor ich MTB-Tourenleiter werde, müsste ich meinem schmalreifigen 29er Hardtail (=Trekking-Rad) erst mal das verschärfte Geländefahren beibringen.

Möchten die frisch ausgebildeten MTB-Guides jetzt auch für den ADFC mehr Touren abseits der Forstautobahnen anbieten?


----------



## Marc B (24. Juni 2014)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Hallo Marc, herzlichen Glückwunsch.  Freut mich, dass dir die Fortbildung über unseren ADFC etwas gebracht hat. Ich bin Tourenleiter für MTB Touren , fahre hauptsächlich auch MTB. Von der Ausbildung bin ich Ingenieur des Maschinenbaus und habe auch über Bundeswehr Lehrgänge über Methodik in der Ausbildung besucht. " Menschen leiten und führen". Soziale Kompetenz. MTB fahre ich seit 1991. Mein erstes MTB gibt es noch  Heutzutage bin ich noch Dozent für die Sachverständigenausbildung. Ich baue meine Räder auch völlig selbst zusammen... daher verfüge ich auch über deatilliertes Wissen bezüglich der Radtechnik (MTB Technik). Ebenfalls bin ich "kommissarischer" MTB Guide für Eifelbike in Manderscheid.




Schon lange dabei  Ich fahre seit Ende der 90er "richtig" MTB, kenne also auch noch die alten Kisten ohne Federung etc.  Bei der ADFC MTB Guide Fortbildung war auch der Part über Outdoor Erste Hilfe (mit anspruchsvollen Praxis-Teil) genial, das sollten alle Biker immer auffrischen, das ist nämlich was anderes als ein normaler Erste-Hilfe-Kurs 

Sonnige Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (24. Juni 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> Hallo Marc, Ich bin weder "normaler" noch MTB-Tourenleiter, sondern einfaches Mitglied im ADFC. Ansonsten fahre ich hauptsächlich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, einige ADFC Touren und  so 4-5 mal pro Jahr etwas längere Touren. Bevor ich MTB-Tourenleiter werde, müsste ich meinem schmalreifigen 29er Hardtail (=Trekking-Rad) erst mal das verschärfte Geländefahren beibringen.
> 
> Möchten die frisch ausgebildeten MTB-Guides jetzt auch für den ADFC mehr Touren abseits der Forstautobahnen anbieten?



Was jeder Guide dann selber draus macht, ist individuell verschieden. Es waren Trail-Freaks dabei und "Trekking-MTB-Fahrer" - die Touren selber waren nicht soooo trail-fixiert, aber flowige Sachen waren dabei. Der Besuch am Flowtrail Kreuzberg fiel leider aus aus logistischen Gründen. Die Rhön hat aber sicher viel zu bieten, die Ausbildung ist ja jedes Jahr dort!


----------



## trashman2 (24. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Schon lange dabei  Ich fahre seit Ende der 90er "richtig" MTB, kenne also auch noch die alten Kisten ohne Federung etc.  Bei der ADFC MTB Guide Fortbildung war auch der Part über Outdoor Erste Hilfe (mit anspruchsvollen Praxis-Teil) genial, das sollten alle Biker immer auffrischen, das ist nämlich was anderes als ein normaler Erste-Hilfe-Kurs
> 
> Sonnige Grüße,
> Marc


 
 Das MTB ohne Federung fahre ich heute noch sehr häufig bei normalen Touren durch den Kottenforst. Es ist ein Kettler Aventure und besitzt einfache Komponenten.... auch keine hydraulische Scheibenbremsen...  Sicher , da gebe ich dir recht Marc,  müssen auch Dinge regelmäßig aufgefrischt werden. Was mir immer auffällt, dass die meisten Tourleiter absolut keine Ahnung vom gelten Recht haben.
Technisches Know How ist leider nicht alles, was man als Tourleiter oder Guide mitbringen sollte, sondern auch "solziale Kompetenz" Kenntnisse bezüglich " Notfall Managment" und natürlich erste Hilfe aber auch Kenntnisse bezüglich des aktuellen Rechts, "_keine Helmpflicht"_ und neuer _"Punktekatalog"_ sind nur einige wenige Beispiele.... Gravierender ist es mit der Haftungsfrage.... Wer oder was haftet?  Auch die DIMB Rules , obwohl "nur" Regeln ohne gesetzlichen Charakter , sollten für uns MTB'ler geläufig sein und beachtet werden. 
Marc, gerne können wir uns mal zu einem Erdinger Alkoholfrei  in Bonn treffen und diese Dinge diskutieren. 

Open Trails  

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (25. Juni 2014)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Marc, gerne können wir uns mal zu einem Erdinger Alkoholfrei  in Bonn treffen und diese Dinge diskutieren.


 Hier muss ich Einspruch erheben: Richtig Radler trinken richtiges Bier!


----------



## Marc B (25. Juni 2014)

Haftungsthemen waren natürlich auch ausführlich dabei  

P.S.: Für mich gibt es dann eine Saftschorle


----------



## trashman2 (25. Juni 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> Hier muss ich Einspruch erheben: Richtig Radler trinken richtiges Bier!


 Oder auch das , lieber Helmut , Prost


----------



## trashman2 (25. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Haftungsthemen waren natürlich auch ausführlich dabei
> 
> P.S.: Für mich gibt es dann eine Saftschorle


Selbstverständlich für dich eine Saftschore , Marc   Die Sache mit dem geltenden Recht ist auch problematisch. Ständig ändern sich Gesetze und Regelwerke, oder kommen Vorgaben aus Europa.... Welcher "normale" Bürger, uns Tourleiter inbegriffen, hat da noch Durchblick?


----------



## ste7an (25. Juni 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> Hier muss ich Einspruch erheben: Richtig Radler trinken richtiges Bier!


Vorhin auf der Löwenburg im Sonnenuntergang bekam noch nicht einmal der Guide ein Hefe hell.


----------



## sibu (25. Juni 2014)

ste7an schrieb:


> Vorhin auf der Löwenburg im Sonnenuntergang bekam noch nicht einmal der Guide ein Hefe hell.


Oh, hätte ich nur gewusst, dass du auf lauwarmes, gut geschaukeltes Bier stehst, hätte ich eins mitgebracht


----------



## sibu (25. Juni 2014)

Gerade kam von Ludwig per Email eine Tourenänderung für die Feierabendtour am Freitag rein, es scheint aber vom Inhalt her identisch geblieben zu sein: Es geht wie alle Jahre Ende Juni nach Blankenberg. Ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht können.


----------



## trashman2 (25. Juni 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> Gerade kam von Ludwig per Email eine Tourenänderung für die Feierabendtour am Freitag rein, es scheint aber vom Inhalt her identisch geblieben zu sein: Es geht wie alle Jahre Ende Juni nach Blankenberg. Ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht können.


Was war der Grund der Änderungsmail vom Ludwig...... ?   Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffen sollte und es nicht regnen... plane ich ein, die Tour mitzufahren..... Auf jeden Fall besteht großes Interesse meinerseits bezüglich der Teilnahme an der Tour


----------



## sibu (26. Juni 2014)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Was war der Grund der Änderungsmail vom Ludwig...... ?   Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffen sollte und es nicht regnen... plane ich ein, die Tour mitzufahren..... Auf jeden Fall besteht großes Interesse meinerseits bezüglich der Teilnahme an der Tour


Ich nehme an, Ludwig wollte nur eine Erinnerungsmail schicken, denn der Text der Mail und die alte Ausschreibung im rückenwind sind identisch. Ob es bei mir klappt, weiss ich erst morgen nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2014)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich für dich eine Saftschore , Marc   Die Sache mit dem geltenden Recht ist auch problematisch. Ständig ändern sich Gesetze und Regelwerke, oder kommen Vorgaben aus Europa.... Welcher "normale" Bürger, uns Tourleiter inbegriffen, hat da noch Durchblick?



Stimmt, das ist kompliziert  Bei der DIMB findet man online einen Überblick über die Länder-Regelungen in Sachen Wegerecht, das ist hilfreich. In Sachen Haftung sollte man halt auf Nummer sicher gehen in Sachen Haftpflichtversicherung etc. Der Leitfaden, den wir bekommen haben, liefert auf jeden Fall gute Infos 

Sonnige Grüße,
Marc


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2014)

Hättest mal den Kurs bei der Dimb gebucht 

Grüße


----------



## ste7an (27. Juni 2014)

Stehe jetzt am Start!


----------



## sibu (27. Juni 2014)

Ich saß  da noch auf der Arbeit im trockenen Büro, während draußen die letzten Tropfen nach Osten abzogen. Ich hoffe, ihr habt eine trockene Fahrt gehabt.


----------



## trashman2 (27. Juni 2014)

ste7an schrieb:


> Stehe jetzt am Start!


War heute länger im Büro und anschließend regnete es .... selbst eben habe ich noch einen nassen A.... bekommen....


----------



## ste7an (28. Juni 2014)

Wir waren zu viert komplett trocken unterwegs, so ähnlich wie dienstagabends nachdem der Schauer durch war.
Aber wieder kein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (28. Juni 2014)

Ich saß  da noch auf der Arbeit im trockenen Büro, während draußen die letzten Tropfen nach Osten abzogen. Hof


ste7an schrieb:


> Wir waren zu viert komplett trocken unterwegs, so ähnlich wie dienstagabends nachdem der Schauer durch war.
> Aber wieder kein


Wenn es so trocken ist, ist es auch nicht gut. Ich bin dafür heute richtig nass geworden, dafür gabs zum Schluss dann Freikölsch. Zur nächsten Tour von Peter am 7.7. bin ich wahrscheinlich leider außer Landes, ebenso noch am Freitag.


----------



## ste7an (29. Juni 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich saß  da noch auf der Arbeit im trockenen Büro, während draußen die letzten Tropfen nach Osten abzogen. Hof
> 
> Wenn es so trocken ist, ist es auch nicht gut. Ich bin dafür heute richtig nass geworden, dafür gabs zum Schluss dann Freikölsch. Zur nächsten Tour von Peter am 7.7. bin ich wahrscheinlich leider außer Landes, ebenso noch am Freitag.


Aber doch nicht etwa in Brasilien?


----------



## Marc B (2. Juli 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hättest mal den Kurs bei der Dimb gebucht
> 
> Grüße



Wieso?  Die Kurse klangen auch interessant, aber die geben ihre Termine viel zu spät raus (Januar), während ich meine Weekends schon im Oktober alle fix mache für die nächste Saison. Die Guide Ausbildung beim ADFC wurde schon im August beworben und jetzt kann ich ja sagen, dass ich es absolut nicht bereut habe mich dafür entschieden zu haben 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## radjey (2. Juli 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> die geben ihre Termine viel zu spät raus (Januar)


Es ist aber kein Geheimnis, dass die Termine jedes Jahr ähnlich sind.
Und allgemein sind die Lehrgänge bei der DIMB sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## trashman2 (3. Juli 2014)

radjey schrieb:


> Es ist aber kein Geheimnis, dass die Termine jedes Jahr ähnlich sind.
> Und allgemein sind die Lehrgänge bei der DIMB sehr zu empfehlen



Lehrgänge über den ADFC auch.  Die DIMB Ausbildung ist nicht das Maß der Dinge. Beinhaltet der Lehrgang Ausbildungsabschnitte über Metodik des Führens- und Leitens von Menschen, soziale Kompetenz?


----------



## sibu (4. Juli 2014)

Morgen zusammen,

ich habe heute die 20 Mindesttage zusammengeradelt, die zur Teilnahme an der Einzelverlosung gebraucht werden. Für die Teamverlosung fehlt uns noch ein bisschen (Summe: mindestens 90 Tage, jedes Teammitglied: mindestens 10 Tage). Nächste Woche bin ich auf Dienstreise, dann bleiben noch 6 Wochen bis zum Urlaub. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## ste7an (4. Juli 2014)

Ich sitze am Blausteinsee zur 2. Pause auf unserer Badeseetour Kerkrade-Bonn. Immerhin 6 Teilnehmer! Pünktlich zu Brasilien - Kolumbien sind wir wieder zurück.


----------



## zett78 (4. Juli 2014)

Die Kleine Dolomiten-Rundfahrt finde ich cool 
http://www.adfc-bonn.de/touren/tdb/2014/ortsgruppe9.html


----------



## Marc B (4. Juli 2014)

radjey schrieb:


> Es ist aber kein Geheimnis, dass die Termine jedes Jahr ähnlich sind.
> Und allgemein sind die Lehrgänge bei der DIMB sehr zu empfehlen



Mir wurde gesagt, dass die späte Terminbekanntgabe kausal mit der Koordination der Termine der Ausbilder (die ja selber Coaches sind) zusammenhängt, kann ja gut sein 

Hm, ich denke, dass es mal mehr Fortbildungen etc. in der Offseason geben sollte, da müssen Guides/Coaches keine Wochenenden opfern, hehe. Aber ein mal im Jahr passt das!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (4. Juli 2014)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Lehrgänge über den ADFC auch.  Die DIMB Ausbildung ist nicht das Maß der Dinge. Beinhaltet der Lehrgang Ausbildungsabschnitte über Metodik des Führens- und Leitens von Menschen, soziale Kompetenz?



Was Deine genannte Aspekte angeht, kann ich auch die Fortbildung bei Petra Müssig sehr sehr empfehlen, das war letztes Jahr richtig genial  Führen etc. kam beim ADFC in der Bike Fortbildung natürlich auch vor!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. Juli 2014)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Lehrgänge über den ADFC auch.  Die DIMB Ausbildung ist nicht das Maß der Dinge. Beinhaltet der Lehrgang Ausbildungsabschnitte über Metodik des Führens- und Leitens von Menschen, soziale Kompetenz?



Hi, in unserem Kurs 2012 kam das vor, ja 

Das Mass aller Dinge sicherlich nicht, aber dank der Standards sicherlich vorbildhaft.

@marc: bezog sich auf die Inhalte, die du genannt hattest, und die es bei der Dimb gibt. Nicht bös gemeint...


----------



## Marc B (4. Juli 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> @marc: bezog sich auf die Inhalte, die du genannt hattest, und die es bei der Dimb gibt. Nicht bös gemeint...



Kein Thema, hatte ich auch nicht missverstanden  Bei der ADFC Fortbildung wurde übrigens per Link auf die Rechtslage-Übersicht auf der DIMB-Webseite hingewiesen, die beiden Verbände kooperieren ja in dieser Sache eh sehr eng (zB. in BaWü)


----------



## sibu (4. Juli 2014)

zett78 schrieb:


> Die Kleine Dolomiten-Rundfahrt finde ich cool
> http://www.adfc-bonn.de/touren/tdb/2014/ortsgruppe9.html


Da können eventuell mehr Kalorien unterwegs zugetank, als verbraucht werden. Ich bin leider auf Dienstreise. Viel Spass und berichte mal über die Top Ten.


----------



## sibu (5. Juli 2014)

ste7an schrieb:


> Ich sitze am Blausteinsee zur 2. Pause auf unserer Badeseetour Kerkrade-Bonn. Immerhin 6 Teilnehmer! Pünktlich zu Brasilien - Kolumbien sind wir wieder zurück.


Das war gestern das perfekte Wetter. Wie viele neue Badeseen habt ihr durchprobieren können? Bei mir hat es nur zu zwei bekannten Tümpeln gereicht.


----------



## ste7an (5. Juli 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> Das war gestern das perfekte Wetter. Wie viele neue Badeseen habt ihr durchprobieren können? Bei mir hat es nur zu zwei bekannten Tümpeln gereicht.


Es war wechselhaft und schwül bis 34°C . Die erste Badepause war am Blausteinsee, dann der Badesee Düren-Echtz und zum Schluss den Zülpicher See.


----------



## ste7an (5. Juli 2014)

Und soeben wollte mich der Guide aus dem dem Bett direkt auf´s Rad zur KottenforstTour mitnehmen.
Was ein Service.


----------



## sibu (5. Juli 2014)

ste7an schrieb:


> Und soeben wollte mich der Guide aus dem dem Bett direkt auf´s Rad zur KottenforstTour mitnehmen.
> Was ein Service.


Wie kommt der Guide in dein Bett?


----------



## ste7an (5. Juli 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> Wie kommt der Guide in dein Bett?


Der hat mich aus demselbigen geklingelt


----------



## sibu (5. Juli 2014)

ste7an schrieb:


> Der hat mich aus demselbigen geklingelt


Ich kann gleich bei dir noch mal klingeln. Ich muss noch zum Mega Store eine neue Kette kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trashman2 (6. Juli 2014)

ste7an schrieb:


> Und soeben wollte mich der Guide aus dem dem Bett direkt auf´s Rad zur KottenforstTour mitnehmen.
> Was ein Service.


So sind die Guides des ADFC  Rundum Service für potentielle Tour- Teilnehmer


----------



## trashman2 (6. Juli 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich kann gleich bei dir noch mal klingeln. Ich muss noch zum Mega Store eine neue Kette kaufen.


Und Helmut, hast du die neue Kette beim Klumpenladen bekommen?


----------



## sibu (6. Juli 2014)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Und Helmut, hast du die neue Kette beim Klumpenladen bekommen?


Nachdem ich ihn zum zweiten Mal aus dem Bett geklingelt habe (Sorry @ste7an ), habe ich die Kette noch kurz vor Ladenschluss bekommen. Selber suchen, kein Service, nur Verkauf. Aber es gab gerade 50% Rabatt auf die Kette, insofern hat sich der weite Weg doch gelohnt.


----------



## trashman2 (6. Juli 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ihn zum zweiten Mal aus dem Bett geklingelt habe (Sorry @ste7an ), habe ich die Kette noch kurz vor Ladenschluss bekommen. Selber suchen, kein Service, nur Verkauf. Aber es gab gerade 50% Rabatt auf die Kette, insofern hat sich der weite Weg doch gelohnt.


Das kenne ich im Klumpenladen.... Service , das Wort kennen die nicht. Du musst schon genau wissen was du möchtest, sonst bist du in dem Laden verloren.......    Wie du musstest Stefan noch mal aus dem Bette klingeln???? Wie lange pennt der denn?


----------



## ste7an (6. Juli 2014)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Das kenne ich im Klumpenladen.... Service , das Wort kennen die nicht. Du musst schon genau wissen was du möchtest, sonst bist du in dem Laden verloren.......    Wie du musstest Stefan noch mal aus dem Bette klingeln???? Wie lange pennt der denn?


Na, immer bis zum nächsten Weckdienst.


----------



## sibu (6. Juli 2014)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Das kenne ich im Klumpenladen.... Service , das Wort kennen die nicht. Du musst schon genau wissen was du möchtest, sonst bist du in dem Laden verloren.......    Wie du musstest Stefan noch mal aus dem Bette klingeln???? Wie lange pennt der denn?


Ich glaube, er musste etwas Schlaf nachholen, nachdem ihr ihn mitten in der Nacht geweckt hattet. Die ADFC-Tour vom Freitag muss wohl ganz nett gewesen sein. @ste7an : Weisst du genaueres, ob Peter seine nächsten Touren am Freitag / Montag Mitte August terminlich so lässt, wie ausgeschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trashman2 (6. Juli 2014)

ste7an schrieb:


> Na, immer bis zum nächsten Weckdienst.


Denk an nächsten Sonntag Stefan , da ist Aufstehen um 06:00 Uhr angesagt.......


----------



## ste7an (7. Juli 2014)

@sibu, der Peter ist heute erstmal im Westerwald unterwegs und er wollte auch nur die Süderberglandtour auf einen Samstag verschieben, die ist noch über einen Monat hin.
@Trashman, ich freue mich irre, so früh aufstehen zu dürfen.


----------



## trashman2 (7. Juli 2014)

ste7an schrieb:


> @Trashman, ich freue mich irre, so früh aufstehen zu dürfen.


 
Ich auch, Stefan..... dann rocken wir den Erbsentopf


----------



## Marc B (9. Juli 2014)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Lehrgänge über den ADFC auch.  Die DIMB Ausbildung ist nicht das Maß der Dinge.



Denke ich auch, habe heute den BR-Beitrag in der Mediathek über den DIMB Trailscout gesehen - bei der ADFC Ausbildung hatten wir externe führende Experten für Themen wie Outdoor-Erste-Hilfe dabei, das ist schon was anderes als wenn das intern gemacht wird. Angie von der Outdoorschule Süd war genial und der Tag mit Ihr war enorm lehrreich. Thomas von naviso war in Sachen GPS der Experte und kam top-ausgerüstet (alle Teilnehmer haben einen Laptop bekommen) mit viel Know-How und dann super Tipps bei der Anwendung auf Tour mit dazu. 

Whatever, ist ja nie falsch mal zu vergleichen  Ist bestimmt beides gut, aber wie Du sagst gibt es da nicht nur die DIMB, wo man sich gut fortbilden lassen kann.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht darf ich ein wenig Licht in die Angelegenheit bringen...?

Zunächst: Eine Erste-Hilfe-Ausbildung findet in den DIMB-Lehrgängen für Trailscoutes und Guides nicht statt.  Voraussetzung für den Besuch dieser Ausbildungslehrgänge ist bereits die Ausbildung zum Ersthelfer (2 x 8 Doppelstunden sowie Aufrischungskurs alle zwei Jahre) durch eine andere Organisation wie DRK, Malteser usw. In den Kursen findet auf Grundlage dieser Ersthelferausbildung die Ausbildung im Notfallmanagement statt. Dies wird wohl auch der BR gezeigt haben. Die DIMB bietet darüber hinaus aber spezielle Outdoor-Erste-Hilfe-Kurse an: http://www.dimb.de/ausbildung/fortbildungen/outdoor-1-hilfe . Oder auch Fahrtechnikkurse, GPS-Einweisungen...

Weiterhin: Im Bund Deutscher Radfahrer (BDR) sind sowohl ADFC als auch DIMB Mitglied. Der BDR ist Aussteller der Teilnahmebescheinigung und Lizenzgeber der Guide-/ Trainerlizenz. Die Durchführung der Lehrgänge obliegt der DIMB. Die Ausbildungen des ADFC sind natürlich auch qualitativ hochwertig, zielen aber auf ein anderes, mehr tourenorientiertes Publikum mit vielleicht etwas höherem Durchschnittsalter ab. Beide Angebote stehen nicht in Konkurrenz, sondern ergänzen sich gegenseitig.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit .


----------



## Edged (10. Juli 2014)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> __ ADFC sind natürlich auch qualitativ hochwertig, zielen aber auf ein anderes, mehr tourenorientiertes Publikum mit vielleicht etwas höherem Durchschnittsalter ab. __


Gibt bein Lehrgang sicher auch Müsli vom bebirkenstockten HäkeljackenWarnwestenLährer. ^^


----------



## trashman2 (10. Juli 2014)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Vielleicht darf ich ein wenig Licht in die Angelegenheit bringen...?
> 
> Zunächst: Eine Erste-Hilfe-Ausbildung findet in den DIMB-Lehrgängen für Trailscoutes und Guides nicht statt.  Voraussetzung für den Besuch dieser Ausbildungslehrgänge ist bereits die Ausbildung zum Ersthelfer (2 x 8 Doppelstunden sowie Aufrischungskurs alle zwei Jahre) durch eine andere Organisation wie DRK, Malteser usw. In den Kursen findet auf Grundlage dieser Ersthelferausbildung die Ausbildung im Notfallmanagement statt. Dies wird wohl auch der BR gezeigt haben. Die DIMB bietet darüber hinaus aber spezielle Outdoor-Erste-Hilfe-Kurse an: http://www.dimb.de/ausbildung/fortbildungen/outdoor-1-hilfe . Oder auch Fahrtechnikkurse, GPS-Einweisungen...
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Stellungnahme, lieber Helmut,

deine Aussage : "Die Ausbildungen des ADFC sind natürlich auch qualitativ hochwertig" lassen eine "Abstufung" gegennüber der Ausbildung der DIMB verlauten.... Fakt ist: Es sollten alle Bescheinigung gleichgestellt sein, egal ob ADFC oder DIMB. Wir leben im großen Europa, und in dieser europäischen Gemeinschaft soll niemand bevorzugt oder benachteiligt werden. Eine Auto Fahrlizenz (Führerschein) gilt ja auch über die Grenzen Deutschlands hinweg... Ebenfalls können die Fahrzeugführer / Fahrzeugführerin aus Belgien, Österreich, Frankreich.... etc... hier mit deren Fahrerlaubnissen fahren, obwohl in einem anderen Land erworben. Also sollten wir das mit den Bescheinigungen bezüglich der Tourguide Ausbildung doch erst recht hinbekommen........ Desweiteren:
Das "tourorientierte" Publikum mit höherem Durchschnittsalter fährt ebenfalls MTB und nimmt auch an Marathons teil. 

Open Trails


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Juli 2014)

Eine "Abstufung", wie Du es nennst, war meinerseits auch nicht beabsichtigt, ist allerdings insoweit vorhanden, als das der BDR seine  zertifizierten Kurse nur über die DIMB anbietet. Lediglich die clubinternen Ausbildungskurse des DAV werden gleichermaßen anerkannt. Eine Zertifizierung hilft beim Weg in eine Guide-Selbständigkeit, beispielsweise beim Abschluss einer Versicherung für die Guide-Tätigkeit. Sofern ich mich innerhalb des Vereines als Guide betätige, sei es nun ADFC oder DIMB, ist die Zertifizierung Ausdruck einer umfangreichen Ausbildung, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig oder gar Voraussetzung. Für kompetentes Guiding genügen dann auch "einfachere" Ausbildungen wie die des ADFC oder der DIMB-Trailscout. 

Das hat dann nichts mit Bevorzugung oder Benachteiligung zu tun, sondern mit Ausbildungsinhalten, die dann ggf. auch wesentlich längere Ausbildungszeiten und Ausbildungsnachweise (Prüfungen) erfordern. So kann jeder die ihm zusagende bzw. auf ihn zutreffende Ausbildung finden. Europa lebt eben nicht nur aufgrund von absolut notwendigen Vereinheitlichungen, da hast Du Recht, sondern gerade auch durch seine Vielfalt .


----------



## ste7an (10. Juli 2014)

Das geht mir jetzt zu weit!
Wieso soll ich als zahlendes Mitglied Geld und Zeit investieren um hinterher in meiner Freizeit andere Mitglieder zubespaßen?
Diese ganze Zertifizierung ist in einem üblichen Vereinsleben doch völlig überflüssig, da es hierbei ausschließlich um ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit geht.
Ich meine, das Ganze ist nur für professionelle Anbieter und Reiseveranstalter gedacht, damit der Kunde ein Qualitätsmerkmal hat.
Wir reden hier aber über unsere Freizeit und wir haben Mitfahrerinnen und auch Mitfahrer aber keine zahlende Kundschaft!
So weit kommt es noch, das hier im Last-Minute-Biking oder im ADFC-Tourenportal Gebühren verlangt werden.
Das der ADFC eine Untergruppe vom BDR ist bezweifele ich doch stark.
Beim BDR geht es um Lizenzen für Sport, Rennen und Ausbildung/Trainer und beim ADFC um eine Radfahrerlobby im allgemeinen gesellschaftlichen Bewusstsein.
Und nochwas, seit dem ich vor Gefahrenstellen meinen Leuten immer sage: ich bin kein Erstretter, gibt es auch keine Unfälle mehr!
Das fehlt mir nämlich noch, hirnlos-risiko-bereite Menschen zuretten!


----------



## sun909 (10. Juli 2014)

Hi,
im LmB Geld nehmen/zahlen: nein danke!

Ausbildung als Ehrenamtler? Leider zunehmend notwendig, da die Krankenkassen händeringend nach Möglichkeiten suchen, bei Unfällen die kosten auf wen anderes abzuwälzen.

Im Jugendbereich ist dasschon abartig, da stehst du mit einem Bein immer im Knast.

Erste-Hilfe halte ich für immer notwendig, wichtiger aber das sogenannte notfallmanagement. Wenn es bei deinen Touren keine Unfälle gibt, ist das doch Super. Bei uns, etwas technischer unterwegs, kracht es häufiger mal 

Da ist es nicht verkehrt, mal die Abläufe praktisch durchgegangen zu haben.

Wertung sehe ich keine, unterschiedliche Inhalte (GPS...) schon.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. Juli 2014)

Interessante Diskussion  Zumal wenn mal googelt auch einige andere Bike Guide Ausbildungen angeboten werden - wo wird diese Sache hinführen, ich bin sehr gespannt. Miteinander oder gegeneinander, ADFC, DAV, DIMB etc.  Kooperationen halte ich generell für sinnvoll und die Verbände arbeiten ja z.B. beim Wegerecht zusammen.

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Die Inhalte beim ADFC Guide Training in Sachen Outdoor-Erste-Hilfe waren auf Notfallmanagement fokussiert.


----------



## ostuferbike (12. Juli 2014)

ste7an schrieb:


> ...
> Diese ganze Zertifizierung ist in einem üblichen Vereinsleben doch völlig überflüssig, da es hierbei ausschließlich um ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit geht.
> ...
> Und nochwas, seit dem ich vor Gefahrenstellen meinen Leuten immer sage: ich bin kein Erstretter, gibt es auch keine Unfälle mehr!
> Das fehlt mir nämlich noch, hirnlos-risiko-bereite Menschen zuretten!



Servus zusammen, Hallo Marc,

Stefan da liegst du irgendwie schief. Ich führe seit vielen Jahren ab und an mal Touren im Freundeskreis, aber immer mit flauem Gefühl im Bauch. Erst mit der Ausbildung, die ich zusammen mit Marc gemacht habe, konnten viele Aspekte geklärt werden. Wärmstens kann ich hier das Notfallmanagement empfehlen, welches ich kaum eine Woche nach dem Kurs an einer verunglückten Gruppe Rennradler "üben" konnte. Erst mit qualifizierter Ausbildung sollte man Gruppen (egal ob Tourenradler oder im Vereinssport) führen, viele Jahre Erfahrung auf dem Fahrrad reichen nicht aus.

Ride save,
Max


----------



## ste7an (13. Juli 2014)

Es ist ja richtig, wenn ihr nach den bestandenen Lehrgängen diese als das Nonplusultra hinstellt, ansonsten hätten die Verkäufer/Ausbilder irgendetwas falsch gemacht und ihr hättet ein schlechtes Gefühl. Ich werde das schöne Geld lieber in schicke neue Laufräder oder dergleichen investieren.
Schließen möchte ich mit dem Zitat:


sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Weiterführende Diskussion ..., da es alle Nutzer betrifft und es hier primär um Touren gehen soll.
> 
> ...


----------



## sun909 (13. Juli 2014)

Hauptsache Spaß beim biken!

Grüße


----------



## sibu (22. Juli 2014)

Ist jemand heute abend bei Bärbels Tour? @ste7an : Auf der Anfahrt kann ich deinen Weg für Freitag von Servatius rückwärts bis zum Start fahren.


----------



## ste7an (22. Juli 2014)

Rückwärts, das will ich sehen. Ne, ich gehe heute nicht mehr raus.


----------



## sibu (22. Juli 2014)

ste7an schrieb:


> Rückwärts, das will ich sehen. Ne, ich gehe heute nicht mehr raus.


Da hast du heute was verpasst: Servatius - Logebach - Ittenbach bis vor der Baustelle - Kantering - Frühmesseiche - Löwenburger Hof - Milchhäuschen - Niederdollendorf: Alle Weg frei von Matsch und Bäumen.


----------



## sibu (7. August 2014)

@ste7an @trashman2 : Die 90 Team-Tage sind voll. Wir dürfen also mit großer Spannung die Verlosung erwarten ...  Inzwischen habe ich auch jemanden kennen gelernt, der Gewinner kennt: Unsere Vorsitzende ist bei der Preisverleihung dabei - es werden also tatsächlich Preise vergeben.

@trashman2 : Sonntag hat es doch nicht geklappt ...


----------



## ste7an (8. August 2014)

Ich fahre morgen erstmal in die Rhone-Alpen, also nur Berge und Täler und Berge von gutem Essen! Ich werde versuchen unsere Kugel im Lostopf vorher erwärmenzulassen, damit wir auch mal was gewinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (8. August 2014)

Viel Spass, gutes Wetter und kommt gesund zurück.


----------



## trashman2 (10. August 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> @ste7an @trashman2 : Die 90 Team-Tage sind voll. Wir dürfen also mit großer Spannung die Verlosung erwarten ...  Inzwischen habe ich auch jemanden kennen gelernt, der Gewinner kennt: Unsere Vorsitzende ist bei der Preisverleihung dabei - es werden also tatsächlich Preise vergeben.
> 
> @trashman2 : Sonntag hat es doch nicht geklappt ...



Das ist nicht schlimm, dass du verhindert warst, also nicht zur Tour kommen konntest Helmut.  Der Stefan ist jetzt mit Radel unterwegs, habe ihn am Freitag zum Bus hetzen sehen.....


----------



## trashman2 (10. August 2014)

ste7an schrieb:


> Es ist ja richtig, wenn ihr nach den bestandenen Lehrgängen diese als das Nonplusultra hinstellt, ansonsten hätten die Verkäufer/Ausbilder irgendetwas falsch gemacht und ihr hättet ein schlechtes Gefühl. Ich werde das schöne Geld lieber in schicke neue Laufräder oder dergleichen investieren.
> Schließen möchte ich mit dem Zitat:



Ich schließe mich Stefan an. Die ganzen Diskussionen bezüglich der Lehrgänge und Ausbildungen zum MTB- "Was Weiß Ich" ...... sind nicht Gegenstand dieses Forums. Wenn es um MTB Touren oder allgemein Rad Touren gehen, ist jeder herzlich willkommen.


----------



## sibu (9. September 2014)

Fährt jemand am kommenden Samstag eine der beiden Touren (Sauerlandring oder Nitztal) mit?


----------



## ste7an (14. September 2014)

Jetzt ist schon Sonntag, also leider verpasst.
Dann bis nächstes Wochenenende!


----------



## sibu (17. Oktober 2014)

@ste7an @trashman2 @Montana Neuer Pokal, neues Glück? Team ist erstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trashman2 (17. Oktober 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> @ste7an @trashman2 @Montana Neuer Pokal, neues Glück? Team ist erstellt.



Habe soeben einen Mitgliedsantrag gestellt.....


----------



## trashman2 (17. Oktober 2014)

Dann auf ein Neues und das wir wieder eine gute Teamleistung erbringen........  Wir sollten auch den Tomas Meyer Eppler mit ins Team nehmen....... er fährt auch sehr viel Rad...


----------



## ste7an (18. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch schon drin und schrecklich es wird Winter. Diesmal mache ich freiwillig "Letzter Mann".


----------



## route61 (22. März 2015)

ste7an schrieb:


> Bin auch schon drin und schrecklich es wird Winter. Diesmal mache ich freiwillig "Letzter Mann".


Nicht nötig, ich übernehm das


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2015)

> Die Ausbildungen des ADFC sind natürlich auch qualitativ hochwertig, zielen aber auf ein anderes, mehr tourenorientiertes Publikum mit vielleicht etwas höherem Durchschnittsalter ab.


 Das ist die allerliebste, netteste, tolleranteste Beschreibung die dieser Klientel im
Forum je zuteil wurde; ein tiefer Respekt, Helmut! Die iss so nett datt ich fortan gern älter werde! Nehme ich - mit Verlaub - in meine
Pullitzerpreis-Vorschlagsliste mit ein; der Beweis: Ett geht doch! steht! LG, der Pete. (Alles andere meißelt direkt de Teilnehmerschaft in Kasten, schafft Verdrängungspotential - aber so iss wirklich hoffähig; toll!)


----------



## Trekki (22. März 2015)

Die ADFC Tour von heute war ganz nett. Kurz mal schauen, ob die Narzissen in Belgien schon blühen.





Nach 202km meinte Oli, dass jetzt auch sein zweiter Oberschenkel anfängt zu zwicken.


----------



## Trekki (22. März 2015)

Habe einige Bilder sortiert und meine Meinung geändert: die Tour war nicht ganz nett.

Sie war spitze! Aber evtentuell nicht jedermanns Geschmack.



Am weissen Stein - erste Stellen mit Schnee




In Belgien - noch mehr Schnee, einfache Trails und wir haben die blühenden Narzissen gesucht.

Und gefunden - Foto ist ja schon oben verlinkt




Grüne Grenze zwischen Belgien und Deutschland




Weiter entlang der Olef und deren Stausee




In der Nähe der Steinbach Talsperre in der Dämmerung

4 Fahrer
0 Pannen
0 Verfahrer
4 mal Eingekehrt
217km
10h und ein bisschen Fahrzeit

Olis Beine, meine Beine, nein alle Beine zwicken jetzt etwas


----------



## sibu (22. März 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Olis Beine, meine Beine, nein alle Beine zwicken jetzt etwas


Frisch gebadet geht es jetzt schon etwas besser. Gleich gibt es noch einen Flammkuchen, und dann geht es ins Bett. Danke für die nette Begleitung und @ste7an für die Tour. Weiß jemand, wieviel Höhenmeter es geworden sind?


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2015)

Ab jetzt nur noch Ostereiercup, Schlag-den-Raab oder Wer-wird-Milizionär - aber niemals mehr WP mit oder gegen TTB....
Überirdische Leistung bei wenig Zwicken...


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2015)

...und wenn datt die erste Frage nach 217KM ist schauderts mir erst recht! RAD-Man returns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ste7an (22. März 2015)

Ich hatte 2454 hm und gehe ganz ohne zwicken jetzt schlafen!
Das stört auch nur beim Einschlafen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. März 2015)

Hochachtung und Respekt!


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2015)

Angst und Sorge! Wie soll ich denn gezt vom Hometrail heimkommen und der Dusche Entspannjedöns abfordern
wenn ein kleinet, entkoppeltes Forum quasi Fehmarn 4-fach fährt - und datt im gefühlten Allgäu?!


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. März 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Das ist die allerliebste, netteste, tolleranteste Beschreibung die dieser Klientel im
> Forum je zuteil wurde; ein tiefer Respekt, Helmut! Die iss so nett datt ich fortan gern älter werde! Nehme ich - mit Verlaub - in meine
> Pullitzerpreis-Vorschlagsliste mit ein; der Beweis: Ett geht doch! steht! LG, der Pete. (Alles andere meißelt direkt de Teilnehmerschaft in Kasten, schafft Verdrängungspotential - aber so iss wirklich hoffähig; toll!)



Danke für die Blümchen und bitte, gern geschehen! Ich selbst werde übrigens schon seit Jahrzehnten älter... kontinuierlich... hab' mir das schön aufgeteilt, damit ich nicht irgendwann allzu überrascht vor dem Spiegel stehe. Ich gestehe: reiner Selbstschutz! Und ja, mit dem Mountainbiken ist das so wie mit der bunten Gesellschaft in der HARIBO-Colorado-Tüte: Für jeden etwas! Für jeden Anspruch, jedes Alter... und der ADFC, über den BDR letztlich verschwistert mit der DIMB, hat irgendwann auch das MTB für sich erkannt. Alles eine große kurbelnde Familie. Kleine Unterschiede sind noch da: Beispielsweise hatte ich vor Jahren in der DIMB ein "Ü-50-Projekt" vorgeschlagen. Diese Altersgruppe fährt halt imho nach anderen Prioritäten, die (auch heute noch) kaum berücksichtigt werden. Der Vorschlag wurde trotz Engelszungengesang nicht angenommen. Da hat es der ADFC besser. Die leben dieses Projekt bereits seit Jahren... oder schon immer. Und das meine ich durchaus positiv.


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2015)

Du bisch ja auch ein Wolf und kein Fuchs - da klingt doch Weisheit mit durch! Und so wie die Jahresparameter durchrauschen muss
da schleunigst beigegangen werden (KoFo Fuffig mit Policeman funktioniert doch m.E. seit Jahren!) damit ich nitt mit Scharping biken
muss.... Mit sattem Respekt, der Pete.


----------



## Trekki (23. März 2015)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Beispielsweise hatte ich vor Jahren in der DIMB ein "Ü-50-Projekt" vorgeschlagen. Diese Altersgruppe fährt halt imho nach anderen Prioritäten, die (auch heute noch) kaum berücksichtigt werden.


Selbst bei den Ü50ern gibt es unterschiedlichen Schubladen. Die ADFC Tour von gestern war genau nach meinem Geschmack.

Hier noch bewegte Bilder




ohne Hintergrundmusik.


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2015)

Trekki, du biss nicht Ü50 - du biss Bike-Zombie! Auch ohne Mucke bleiben da Kilometers übrig wo ich selbst mit Panzerbrötchen
an Bikers Rast meinen Abgang beköstigen müsste...


----------



## ste7an (24. März 2015)

Selbstverständlich waren wir für die Narzissen zu früh dran.
Daher mussten wir uns schon sehr bücken um vereinzelte zusehen:


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2015)

Ihr grabt die aus um die Blüte voran zu treiben? Die Technik verdient Obacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (24. März 2015)

ste7an schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich waren wir für die Narzissen zu früh dran.
> ...


Da bin ich ja froh, dass die Tour nicht schon am Samstag statt fand 

Scherz beiseite: Während der eine Teil der ADFC-ler sich mit zwei "Normal ist anders" in Belgien vergnügte, hat sich der andere Teil zwischen Rheinbach und Altenahr auf der ADFC MTB Tour abgestrampelt.

Wildschweinrotte kreuzte den Weg am hellichten Tag






Frischlinge zügeln nach





Seilbahn rechts





an der roten Bank





Neue Ahrbrück' bei Reimerzhoven





Sehr schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrern. Danke auch an Senior Willi für die Kuchenspende in einem bekannten Hilberather Cafe und danke an trashman2 fürs organisieren.
Es sind zwar mehr als die angesagten 40 km geworden, dafür waren wir aber auch fast 4 h auf dem Sattel.


----------



## sibu (27. März 2015)

Von der Testfahrt zu den Narzissen noch ein Bild von DEM Weißen Stein, der dem Berg seinen Namen gegeben hat, obwohl der inzwischen eher braun ist und zusätzlich von den Rädern halb versteckt im Bocksvenn liegt:






ste7an schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich waren wir für die Narzissen zu früh dran.
> Daher mussten wir uns schon sehr bücken um vereinzelte zusehen:


und das ist aus dem Versuch geworden:





Eine Anmerkung: Das war (noch) nicht die offizelle ADFC-Tour zu den Narzissen, die wird wohl zur Hauptblütezeit folgen. 

Bis dahin noch zwei Endrücke von der gestrigen Ahrtour:

Vom Steinthalskopf mit Blick zum Siebengebirge





über Schwarzes Kreuz




und Recher Sattel




runter zum Kölmich und hoch zum Steinerberg. Die Aussicht reichte noch weit in die Eifel bis zum Ernstberg, aber es wurrde schon trüber




Um am Schrock war der Regen schon da:




Auf dem Serpentinen-Trail nach Reimerzhoven musste ich micht etwas ranhalten, daher gibt es da keine Bilder mehr. Der neue Radweg im Tal zwischen Laach und Altenahr ist fast fertig. Es finden die letzten Arbeiten an Geländert etc. statt.


----------



## sibu (15. April 2015)

Für die mit dem Rad zu Arbeit fahrenden Winterpokalteilnehmer: Der "Sommerpokal" von ADFC und AOK hat die Anmeldung geöffnet.


----------



## trashman2 (15. April 2015)

sibu schrieb:


> Für die mit dem Rad zu Arbeit fahrenden Winterpokalteilnehmer: Der "Sommerpokal" von ADFC und AOK hat die Anmeldung geöffnet.


Danke für den Hinweis..... gerne nehme ich wieder teil


----------



## route61 (21. März 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den WP Team "ADFC Bonn" für die vorzeitige Goldmedaille im Winterpokal 2015/16. Reife Leistung!
TÄDÄÄ


----------



## route61 (21. März 2016)

Hier mal einpaar Bilder von der Narzissentour 2016. Ist jetzt nicht ganz Thema MTB, aber es war eine Veranstaltung des MTB WP Teams "ADFC Bonn".

Wegen familiärer Verpflichtungen, Urlaub etc. fielen 60% des Teams aus und so blieben nur vier Mitfahrer übrig, zwei Teammitglieder und zwei Gäste.

Los gings um ca. 9:00 in Bonn Mehlem. Einstieg in Arloff an der Erft um 10:45 Uhr. 

Ankunft am Treffpunkt in Arloff





Reifferscheide Leistung, was die da oben hingebaut haben





Die Teilnehmer auf der Staumauer der Oleftalsperre





Grüne Grenze





Die Frage der Reifenwahl wurde im Vorfeld intensiv diskutiert:
Semi Slicks: Schnell aber fast unfahrbar auf Schnee und Eis
MTB Reifen: Viel Roll- und Luft-Reibung aber gut Grip auf Schnee/Eis und Matsch
Einer fuhr mit MTB Racing Reifen, einer mit Crossreifen und zwei mit Sommerreifen.
Letztere hatten einige hundert Meter zu schieben, weil die Räder seitlich wegrutschten, sparten aber Kraft auf Asphalt.





Gestelltes Foto am Weißen Stein





Für den Reporter war die Tour in Dahlem zu Ende, da er dort eine günstige Zugverbindung vorfand. Die anderen fuhren an der Ahr entlang nach Bonn.

Mehr Bilder gibt's hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/79790


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (21. März 2016)

@route61 Danke für die schönen Bilder. Hinter Dahlem war auch Ende aller Fotos, sondern nur noch Nacht und Nebel. 

Auch wenn der Winterpokal noch nicht ganz vorbei ist, die Vorankündigung für "Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit": Die beginnt dieses Jahr schon am 1. Mai, also schon einen Monat früher als in den vergangenen Jahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. März 2016)

Wer überreicht eigentlich den Wanderpokal?


----------



## sibu (14. April 2016)

Der ADFC bietet zusammen mit der AOK die alljährliche Aktion "Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit". Dieses Jahr kann man bereits ab Mai die 20 Tage sammeln, und die Anmeldung ist auch schon offen.


----------

